# New Retro Computer Forums



## Doc

I have opened yet another forum.   I simply rebranded it from the car forum I used to have.  
If interested in Retro computers please check it out.   If you were a member of the car forum you might already have an account there.  





						Retro Computer Forum
					

This is a discussion forum created for discussion of old vintage and retro computers and  peripheral hardware




					retrocomputerforum.com


----------



## tommu56

Doc said:


> I have opened yet another forum.   I simply rebranded it from the car forum I used to have.
> If interested in Retro computers please check it out.   If you were a member of the car forum you might already have an account there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retro Computer Forum
> 
> 
> This is a discussion forum created for discussion of old vintage and retro computers and  peripheral hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retrocomputerforum.com


did you ever see Daves  YouTube channel?


----------



## Doc

Nope.  Never heard of him before.


----------



## tommu56




----------



## Doc

Good stuff.    THANKS!!!!!    I'll share over there unless you plan to.


----------



## tommu56

Doc said:


> Good stuff.    THANKS!!!!!    I'll share over there unless you plan to.


Go ahead I'm not sure I'm an member over there.


----------



## jillcrate

Looks nice Doc!!

Danke


----------

